

Search and Rescue for Sale - wooster
http://www.wired.com/2015/08/search-and-rescue-for-sale/

======
Gustomaximus
I'm some countries if you can be charged if you don't assist a victim.
Especially medical practitioner who can lose their licence for failure to
help.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duty_to_rescue](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duty_to_rescue)

While there is always going to be grey zones there should be rules these
companies fall under 'Duty to rescue'. So at least in the more obvious cases
they can have a chopper sitting there idle because someone doesn't have the
funds. This can be considered a cost of doing private business in the disaster
recovery business and would remove some ethical dilemma.

------
ggchappell
> Then the avalanches started: one, two, three. They were aerosol
> avalanches—wind-driven thin layers of snow.

TIL that there are aerosol avalanches. It seems to be a difficult topic to
learn more about. The search hits I get are articles that assume you know
about aerosol avalanches, while general articles on avalanches do not mention
the aerosol kind. An "aerosol avalanches for complete morons" would be nice.
Regardless, it's an interesting concept.

